# 06 Hoyt



## bowhunterwrx (Jul 3, 2005)

*?*

i heard sumbody say that they were makin a few bows faster. is the spiral cam able to go on the vtec?


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I heard that they are going to put Equalizer cams on the Vtec and rename it the Botec.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

hearing rumors of somekind of cam change. The vtec is going to be a hard bow to beat in 2006. We'll see, most rumors are just wishful thinking.


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*So im curious!...???? very curious??*

 where do u guys here these rumours ... whoever.., if "they" told u this so u heard it from "them" who is "they" and who is "them" so far as AT has been on online and everytime this has come up each early season for new bow lines designs not once has any rumour been remotely accurate as far as Hoyt rumours are concerned... so i just wonder who starts these rumours, cause those who know hoyt for yrs knows that year after year they have been very good at keepin doors closed about any discussions on their new bow lines..as well as mathews too. so with the fact that everyone at Hoyt factory reps to factory pro staff shooters are loyal to the company i doubt any rumours were started by them! they wont say anything period! jason fogg is cheif engineer and i doubt he says anything, jeff howard is head sales... he wont tell a word, mike luper is head markerter and he wont wisper a sound, so that leaves randy walk ..president and i know hes not speakin bout the new products so anything as far as info u have gotten is ridiculous and far from the actual truth im sure...


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

Botec  Now thats funny I don't care who you are.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Paralell limbs would be a nice addition!


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*limbs*

There going to have binary limbs


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

I could have sworn that last year people were giving pictures of the 05 hoyts on here before the catalog was even out yet. When can someone sneek a pic for us


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*06 Hoyts......*

Look for Hoyt to continue building Tec risers and split limbs. The Cam and a Half changed the way all but one bow company looks at sales in their lineup and the Cam and a Half is as strong today as ever.....so why change? I agree that everyone here can guess what is coming, but that is exactly what that would be....a big fat guess. No one will let the cat out of the bag! But hey, wouldn't it be fun to see a Tec riser made out of Titanium or Carbon, long riser short limbs design, that would shoot a heavy hunting arrow accuratly say at 395 fps and still be able to win Vegas with it? 
Greg :tongue:


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

Oct will put all rumors to rest. You are given a top secret clearance when you work for Hoyt so you are not able to talk about new designs. If you do I was told they take your first born. Hoyt motto "Loose lips sinks" I think that is written in their Mission Statement. LOL. But for real I think there will be some really cool stuff coming from the best bow manufacture in the world in 06. Yes that would be HOYT..... USA. :shade:


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

im not going to try and get it out of you, but corey, have you seen any of the new designs?


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

Dynatec

If I knew something I would share it with all but I don't work there I am just on the National Shooting Staff. I was talking to my Rep in Snowshoe and I was telling him the bow set up I was going with in 06 and he said "Don't make up your mind just yet wait for the 06 line" he also thinks Hoyt is due to come out with something new and cool. So in Oct we will all know.


Corey


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Candy Shop*

I feel like a kid in a candy shop every year when they come out with their new line of bows :teeth: im countin down the days :tongue: 

Stephen


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> If I knew something I would share it with all


LOL, that's exactly why you don't know anything !


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> LOL, that's exactly why you don't know anything !




HA HA YUK YUK!!!!  You are funny.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Paralell limbs would be a nice addition!


Exactly my thoughts.
I already looked for a Hoyt PL-bow in 2005.
Hopefully they will go this road for 2006. 
The cams are excellent as they are, especially the spirals.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

*2006 Hoyts*

Isn't the 2006 line going to mark Hoyt's 75th year in business? If so, seems like there should be something new/special in the line up.


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Paralell limbs would be a nice addition!



My thoughts also, Thats what i'm waitin for.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

My dealer was told that their would be no Black marble colours or fade colours in 2006.


----------



## RebelHoyt (Aug 15, 2005)

*The road is parallel*

Hoyt only goes up in quality with their bows every year. The PL is where I'm sayin' Hoyt is rollin' to in '06. The tech riser with PL's?!? It's gonna be insane. I'm lookin' for it to happen, and can't wait.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Gosh, I really care about all of this, just not a lot.

It is only August and the fawning over new Hoyt models for 06 is such that some people's whole being has been taken over.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Parallel limbs are old hat - from old hat competitors -- watch for something new and innovative from Hoyt !!


----------



## hotshoe (Oct 12, 2002)

kiwibowpro said:


> Parallel limbs are old hat - from old hat competitors -- watch for something new and innovative from Hoyt !!


Can't wait to see the 06 product line, it should be a doozy!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I bet that they come out with a new cam. They haven't changed much in a couple of years. I bet they also come out with a new designed elite version since they didn't change the UltraElite and PreElite last year.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm picking the "Advanced Tec Riser" design they debuted on the Protec and Ultratec/Vtec might be expanded across the whole range of bows as well...?

And maybe the Fuse line of accessories might be incorporated a bit in the Hoyt line too !


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

Only problem with what ever they or any one else brings out we will have to wait till June 2006 to get it because of back orders I think they should be building them now for release to dealers by the end of November no later.

Even car makers are delivering 06 cars and trucks now, whats wrong with archery company's.

Grant


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 16, 2003)

*what makes an -06 an -06?*

Funny you mention that, if a company brings out their new models early like the cars mentioned. The become late -05 rather than -06. The longer the wait the higher is the excitement going to be!


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't mind waiting till January but if you have to wait till June that makes it a 06.5 they should be able to supply by the first of the year is all I'm saying so they should be building them now getting ready for shipping end of December :thumbs_up 

Grant


----------

